# Tea Leaves in Soap Q.



## goddessbec (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all, i had this super idea to put the actual tea leaves in a m&p soap (using the green tea fo) just for asthetic purposes. 

Will the leaves go all yuck? I know they wont really serve a purpose to the actual soap, its just for appearance, but im not sure if they will discolour the soap or go mouldy.

any help would be great thanks


----------



## Candybee (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had some success using dried tea leaves. I sometimes use Celestial Garden teas for my M&P soap.

But you will have to test the tea leaves in base to be sure. Some teas discolor the soap and some discolor only around the leaves leaving splotchy looking soap.

I use them mostly for texture. I use about 1/4 to 1/2 t per lb of base. I've found using more makes the soap look funny and too much will come off in the bath/shower leaving lots of flakes in the tub.

If you have a fav tea and it discolors or cause discoloration around the leaves you could try brewing it first, pat dry, then add the used tea leaves to your base. I brew coffee and add coffee grounds to my soap for my coffee scrub soaps.


----------

